# clutch springs on T-rex



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Got the new tires and wheels in friday had them on friday night.Got 28" swamplites on black ss 212's.Getting ready to change out the springs looking at green or lime green on the secondary or should i go with something else because of the weight of the t-rex also which primary should i use.This is gonna be the trail riding bike not getting in the bad stuff..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would run a Green one if it was me with a Pink Primary...


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

No green not stromg enough you need to run a red.A Teryx is very heavy thats why they are so hard on belt's.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that what you are running Toby? Just curious....how much have you got to ride it with the red one in it? So we have been using the Green with 27's and Lime Green with 28's and then the Blue with 29.5's. and have only used it I think once with a set of 30's. On EPI's site they only go up to a Blue for the Teryx "not sure why"....which I am sure you know the Blue is almost just as stiff as the red and even stiffer when compressed to 1&1/4 inch. This is something I am really wanting to know...any info after you ride it for a while would be great.... Thanks!

BTW....sorry...I thought your post said 27's...My FAULT!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have several mile's on mine with the red with the stock motor and it does good but if you get in some nasty mud in reverse it will still slip the belt.The Teryx is alot different to clutch than a brute because of the weight.But with my 840 and NOS im going to try the red but im probly going to have to go with a yellow spring.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> I have several mile's on mine with the red with the stock motor and it does good but if you get in some nasty mud in reverse it will still slip the belt.The Teryx is alot different to clutch than a brute because of the weight.But with my 840 and NOS im going to try the red but im probly going to have to go with a yellow spring.


Ok...Thanks Toby. Like I said I haven't got do much with it yet....I do know that the 09 & 2010's... when they went to EFI Kawie Changed some things as you know...one was a stiffer secondary. For the guys with the 08's...you may wanna ask your local Kawie dealer about it....reason being is Kawie sent us a box full of OEM secondary springs and said that when we get any 08's in for service that if they still have the 08 OEM secondary spring to change it out and bill them the hours. The weird thing is...there was no recall or bulletin about it....just an email from our district Rep. basically from what I was told the 09 & 10 models secondary is the almost the same as an EPI Almond secondary. Again....Thanks Toby!


----------

